# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  هل تنظيف الطفل من النجاسة ينقض الوضوء؟ العلامة ابن عثيمين رحمه الله

## ابو اميمة محمد

السؤال: جزاكم الله خيرا تقول السائلة هل تنظيف الطفل من النجاسة ينقض الوضوء؟
الجواب
الشيخ: إذا لم يمس الفرج فإنه لا ينقض الوضوء وهذا لا إشكال فيه ولا أظن السائلة تريده لكن إذا مست الفرج فالصحيح أنه لا ينقض الوضوء ولكن أن توضأت احتياطا فهو أولى ولا فرق بين الذكر والأنثى. 

العلامة ابن عثيمين رحمه الله


http://www.ibnothaimeen.com/all/noor/article_1362.shtml

----------


## إبتسام عبدالعزيز

نقل موفق بارك الله فيك

----------


## ابو اميمة محمد

> نقل موفق بارك الله فيك


 وفيكم بارك الله

----------

